# McGraw Ford........



## Killer (Oct 13, 2005)

Decided that I would hunt McGraw Ford today to avoid the crowd.  At about 9:00 I had two bucks walk to within 30 yds of me.  One was a small 6 but the other was a 9 pt. with about 14 inch spread.  I was hunting near a old clearcut around some whiteoaks that were dropping.  Has anyone hunted this area this year and if so have you seen any good bucks????


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 14, 2005)

The genetics are there you just have to hunt it real hard. Once bow season is over you will find alot more room to move around.


----------



## JDLIOITI (Oct 16, 2005)

i have hunted it for the last 10yrs,also on 1000arce lease that joins the wma.saw plenty of shooters on it.


----------



## the HEED! (Oct 18, 2005)

I hunted it twice last year, saw 3 does the first time and a doe and grunted up a 6 point the second time. Ill will be going up there again this season, I like it pretty good.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 18, 2005)

PSE TRITON said:
			
		

> I hunted it twice last year, saw 3 does the first time and a doe and grunted up a 6 point the second time. Ill will be going up there again this season, I like it pretty good.


When you come up pm me and we can meet up and Ill tell ya about a couple of places to try.


----------



## the HEED! (Oct 18, 2005)

*Branch,*

thanks man, Ill do that! I really like it up there.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 18, 2005)

Ive lived and hunted up here all my life.
You are welcome.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 18, 2005)

JDLIOITI said:
			
		

> i have hunted it for the last 10yrs,also on 1000arce lease that joins the wma.saw plenty of shooters on it.


What is the name of your lease?Do yall ever need any members.


----------



## JDLIOITI (Oct 23, 2005)

plowboy hunt club,very few openings come available.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm in hogans pond club.It is close to the wma.I see wma signs across the river.It also comes up pretty close on our side.Where is yalls club?If you ever need a member HOLLAR AT ME.


----------



## Killer (Oct 24, 2005)

Isn't the hogan pond road going to be a big development soon.  I thought the club was not around anymore since of the development coming.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 24, 2005)

From what we know the development deal fell through!!!!!Looks like we are gonna have it awhile longer.


----------



## Killer (Oct 24, 2005)

THats so good to hear.  I use to hunt that area awhile back(off of Creigaton, can't spell it, road), I would hate to see it become part of the sprawling Atlanta mess.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 24, 2005)

I'm sure it will be houses one day soon.The longer it gets put off the better!!!


----------



## JDLIOITI (Oct 24, 2005)

our club is off of sperin rd,we have number 3 buck in cherokee cty. it scored 141.mcgraw ford boundries our land.  i use to hunt at hogans pond years ago before it was a club.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 25, 2005)

Yeah I practically lived at the pond when I was younger.I guess we took it for granted back then.Never even thought about leasing it.Then went over one day and it was closed off.Took me a while but finally I am able to hunt it once again.Number 3 buck in cherokee county is GREAT!!!!Must be some good land.I've hunted magraw ford off sperin rd a time or 2.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 24, 2005)

I got the news last night.Hogan pond hunting club will no longer be around after the first of the year.Its gonna be houses sooner than I thought.So if any of yall know of another big club in the area that needs someone let me know please.I'll pay full dues to just turkey hunt alittle and coon hunt it.I will not coon hunt during deer season if thats what the club wants.Somebody please help me out!!!!!I dont litter or drink or anything like that.Just mainly need a place to run the dogs.Dogs want run deer.Only thing they run are coons and the occasional possum.


----------



## goodenclass81 (Dec 4, 2008)

For everyone who may be interested: The Red Oak Hunting Club at the Old Hogan’s Pond Property is a fully established hunting club. We are made up of 25 members. We have a President, Vice President, and a Treasurer for this club. It is so that there will be a 1500+ home development on the property. The developer whom we have acquired this hunting and maintenance lease from, already has the preliminary drawings for the first phase and parkway of this project. The development is supposed to start with the process of pulling permits sometime in fall of 2009. This past spring, we had a lot of trouble with poachers putting out bait for coon hunting and also trespassing on our property. We notified the Department of Natural Resources and met with Ranger First Class Bart Hendrix and his lieutenant out at the property. We informed them of the above mentioned problems. R.F.C. Hendrix was given keys to the gate of our property and he advised us to put up posted signs around the property, along with giving him a signed affidavit and sending it into his office. One of the great things about our meeting with the officers is that the lieutenant informed us that he himself is in a club directly across the river from us. This has become a win/win situation for both of our clubs, especially with him patrolling both properties. At this time, we have no openings for new members and are proud to be good sportsman and stewards of this sport. R.F.C. Hendrix has been asked to prosecute and/or arrest any non-card-carrying member who may be found on our property. I hope that this clears up any misconception about being able to hunt this property. One of our members has already posted a brief statement; therefore this is being posted for further information. Best wishes and good hunting.


----------



## jclark (Jan 28, 2009)

24on48hunting said:


> im gonna come hunt it anyway!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



.  In all seriouseness, poaching is not cool.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 28, 2009)

jclark said:


> .  In all seriouseness, poaching is not cool.


Maybe he just didnt like the cocky attitudes of these folks either I mean dang..Bring up a 3 yr old thread to pretty much tell folks to not hunt it?? How silly!!


----------



## jclark (Jan 29, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Maybe he just didnt like the cocky attitudes of these folks either I mean dang..Bring up a 3 yr old thread to pretty much tell folks to not hunt it?? How silly!!



I hear ya.  Probably fell on deaf ears.  I think the avatar makes it worse.  The "i'm gonna hunt it anyway" is a good counter balance to that post.


----------



## kennyjoe (Feb 1, 2009)

How much of your hunting pray can fit aFord Ranger?


----------



## 24on48hunting (Apr 19, 2009)

You'll have to excuse my rudeness. Sarcasm maybe?


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 22, 2010)

goodenclass81 said:


> For everyone who may be interested: The Red Oak Hunting Club at the Old Hogan’s Pond Property is a fully established hunting club. We are made up of 25 members. We have a President, Vice President, and a Treasurer for this club. It is so that there will be a 1500+ home development on the property. The developer whom we have acquired this hunting and maintenance lease from, already has the preliminary drawings for the first phase and parkway of this project. The development is supposed to start with the process of pulling permits sometime in fall of 2009. This past spring, we had a lot of trouble with poachers putting out bait for coon hunting and also trespassing on our property. We notified the Department of Natural Resources and met with Ranger First Class Bart Hendrix and his lieutenant out at the property. We informed them of the above mentioned problems. R.F.C. Hendrix was given keys to the gate of our property and he advised us to put up posted signs around the property, along with giving him a signed affidavit and sending it into his office. One of the great things about our meeting with the officers is that the lieutenant informed us that he himself is in a club directly across the river from us. This has become a win/win situation for both of our clubs, especially with him patrolling both properties. At this time, we have no openings for new members and are proud to be good sportsman and stewards of this sport. R.F.C. Hendrix has been asked to prosecute and/or arrest any non-card-carrying member who may be found on our property. I hope that this clears up any misconception about being able to hunt this property. One of our members has already posted a brief statement; therefore this is being posted for further information. Best wishes and good hunting.


What a load of crap this post was


----------



## huntindawg (Oct 27, 2010)

haha..please expound for those not in the know....


----------

